# Pics of your favorite cigar bands.



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been sort of testing the little photography skills I have and took some pics of my favorite bands from some of the NC's I have.

I used a basic 10mp point and shoot camera on a tripod with macro and timer both on, and I fiddled with the exposure.

Any tips you could give me would be great!

Feel free to post some of your faves!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont have any tips, but they all look very good!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pics. The only tip I have is to get yourself an SLR camera and shoot in manual/RAW format. Get yourself "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson. It is a great introductory book that got me started in my photography hobby.

Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film Or Digital Camera: Amazon.ca: Bryan Peterson: Books

Nice pics, but unfortunately you are very limited to what you can do with a point and shoot camera.

If photography is something you really enjoy then I would also recommend joining flickr, Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing

Tons of great info and helpful people on the forums there. If you join, look me up. My handle is Tarks1.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

they look good to me!


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Definitely go SLR, once you do, you won't ever go back. With so many great and affordable choices you can't go wrong with choosing one. Canon, Sony, Nikon, Olympus and Pentax all put out great entry level dSLR's. Also make sure you pick up a used macro lens, you can do a lot of cool things shooting close up.

The book that Tarks recommended is great and shows you how deep taking photos with manual controls can get. My favorite thing about SLR's is the continuous shutter, being able to take 4-5 shots a second pretty much guarantees that at least one of them will come out the way you wanted.

Also, try taking some shots with the foot of the cigar as the central focus, looking down the entire cigar, almost as if you were looking at a piece of 2x4 checking for warping. Not sure if that makes sense or not. Adjust the aperture to a lower level to make the cigar the central focus. A nice mix of brown background and a leather surface would be nice, maybe even a candle in the background? Get creative, thats the fun part!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

they look good to me. only tip I have is to try to eliminate the glare on the black background (tabletop?), as it is somewhat distracting from the bands.

I agree with Jeff about getting a photo book if you really are interested in photography (the one he suggested is really good), but I would say that a point and shoot can be used to take great photos. Takes a little more work, and is more limited than a SLR, but it is great to learn on, as you really have to think in order to get it to take good pictures. (beyond the simple snapshot portraits, that is)


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, and the book suggestion! 

I don't think an DSLR is in my budget right now, I actually just got this camera a month ago. When I am able, I'll grab a nice used one.

Now that you guys mention it, the glare really does make the eye stray away from the cigars. I wanted the background to be neutral, but now that I think of it a dirty brown/leather would look better. I think that's why I prefer the Perdomo cause it has less glare.

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Drkold (Aug 7, 2009)

I like them a lot, very well done.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tarks said:


> ........................
> 
> If you join, look me up. My handle is Tarks1...............


No____!!!! Really???????

TARKS1?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who a guessed!!!!!!! ound:

Gonna have to look ya up now!

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pics Alex!

That CAO Criollo looks really tastey!!!!! 

Thanks a lot....... Now I need to track one down!!!


EDIT: Awwww shietzuuu! There aren't any on cbid :scared:


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, thread got hijacked by the camera geeks.:razz:

No offence intended camera geeks. Sorry guys didnt fully read the posted thread asking for tips, just assumed thread was for posting cigar bands.DUH
I'll crawl back into a corner and eat some crow.


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

fiddlegrin, that Criollo is my only smoke with a pig tail. I'll take some pics of it as soon as I have the time.

I was hoping this thread could be used for posting your favorite cigar/cigar bands, as well as critiquing photos.

I figured people would inevitably start to critique and give tips anyways.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

This is an awesome idea for a thread Alex, I will definitely contribute when I get home tonight, that series JJ Maduro will be my post dinner smoke tonight lol.

the pics look good for what your working with, I honestly didnt even notice the glare till someone mentioned it.
The book that was recommended is a fantastic book, it helped me along the way when I got my dSLR, I have a Rebel Xsi its a fun intro camera.

Have fun with it, thats the glory of photography just like cigars, its fun and limitless!!!


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry no tips, but you said favorite bands...

I got the CI humidor pictured here:








BECAUSE I LIKE THE BAND DESIGN!

Too bad it only holds 25


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ lol









heres some for real!


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

Those are some classy looking bands!

Took a couple pics on a new background. I took almost 30 pics of those 2 cigars, but these 2 were the best shots. I used some on-board effects that the camera has.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Those look great Alex, when I get home from work Im going to snap a few more, see if I can get some cool stuff to contribute.
Keep it up!


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## jst2007 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

SmokeRings said:


> ^^ lol


Haha, NICE!! :rockon:


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

Alex_T said:


> Those are some classy looking bands!
> 
> Took a couple pics on a new background. I took almost 30 pics of those 2 cigars, but these 2 were the best shots. I used some on-board effects that the camera has.


I like the Criollo -- especially like seeing the veins of the leaf, like an old antique parchment -- makes me want to smoke one now. In fact, I think I will. Good job, cool pic's.


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks! Here's a close-up to make your mouth water.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW!!!
thats a great shot, the wrapper looks tasty! 
If I wasnt smoking something already I would be firing up a Criollo for sure, looks dam good!
Nice shot


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

man, I gotta go get me a Pentax-macro lens now .. nice pics!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Alex_T said:


> Thanks! Here's a close-up to make your mouth water.


Dude, Alex... That is SMEXEH!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

jst2007 said:


>


I have done the same thing


----------

